# left over icons after de-bloat



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I rooted my friends phone and i have a handful of icons left over in his app drawer.
they are dark grey, have a little "SD" on them
and when i touch the icon, it says "this application is not currently installed on your system"
for example blockbuster is one of them.
I removed the bloat from /system/app
/data/app
/data/data
I even found references in dbase/system/packages.xml
i removed the references in there and rebooted each time.
i've cleared cache & dalivik cache
i can't seem to get rid of these icons..
any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

dvader said:


> I rooted my friends phone and i have a handful of icons left over in his app drawer.
> they are dark grey, have a little "SD" on them
> and when i touch the icon, it says "this application is not currently installed on your system"
> for example blockbuster is one of them.
> ...


if hes still using the touchwiz launcher, wipe app data with tibu or manage applications (in manage applications its twlauncher)


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> if hes still using the touchwiz launcher, wipe app data with tibu or manage applications (in manage applications its twlauncher)


that worked.. sweet.. 
thanks!


----------

